# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Учиться, учиться и еще раз учиться!!!

## LIZAVETA

здравствуйте коллеги, в институт нужно оформить 20 дней практики я взяла День матери, помогите пожалуйста,как нужно расписывать эти 20 дней, может кто-то делал такую ерунду. это по режиссуре.

----------


## Натник

> в институт нужно оформить 20 дней практики я взяла День матери, помогите пожалуйста,как нужно расписывать эти 20 дней


 я так понимаю вам нужно заполнить дневник практики?

----------


## LIZAVETA

> я так понимаю вам нужно заполнить дневник практики?


 Да, но вот что там писать ваще не знаю. провела мероприятие, готовила сценрий придумывала пролог, финал, были ещё конкурсантки, им тоже придумывала визитки, конкурс костюма и т. д. а вот как всё грамотно оформить не знаю, помогите пожалуйста, может есть уже готовое с умными фразами.

----------


## iulianna

здравствуйте. незнаю куда писать и просить помочь. может вы мне в чём поможете, или подскажите куда обратиться. Я собираюсь в этом году поступать в институт. Там нужно здавать творчество: сценарно- постановочная деятельность- нужно будет предложить сценарный план , определить тему, задачу, сценическое, мультимедийное оформление праграмы.Это примерныекампанени сценарных планов, как это можно связать. Помогите  1. Вядомы спартсмен, музыкальный коллектив, маладые бизнесмены. 2. Группы туристов, детский фальклорный коллектив, известный палитик.

----------


## лариса львовна

> здравствуйте. незнаю куда писать и просить помочь. может вы мне в чём поможете, или подскажите куда обратиться. Я собираюсь в этом году поступать в институт. Там нужно здавать творчество: сценарно- постановочная деятельность- нужно будет предложить сценарный план , определить тему, задачу, сценическое, мультимедийное оформление праграмы.Это примерныекампанени сценарных планов, как это можно связать. Помогите  1. Вядомы спартсмен, музыкальный коллектив, маладые бизнесмены. 2. Группы туристов, детский фальклорный коллектив, известный палитик.


iulianna!часть из сообщения поняла,а часть непонятно что ...
можешь написать всё понятнее ?
чем смогу помогу :Aga:

----------


## iulianna

Например, в билете, будут предложены 3 любых слова, или словазлучения (как в №1,2)- и все эти слова нужно связать воедино и составить сценарий. Врогде так

----------


## Тыря

> Например, в билете, будут предложены 3 любых слова, или словазлучения (как в №1,2)- и все эти слова нужно связать воедино и составить сценарий. Врогде так


Я тоже чего-то не поняла....вы там на скорость сценарии будете писать с предложенными словосочетаниями? и что такое 



> Вядомы спартсмен, музыкальный коллектив, маладые бизнесмены. 2. Группы туристов, детский фальклорный коллектив, известный палитик.


к чему это? Это нужно в сценарный ход подвязать?

Товарищи, может мне кто поможет? Подскажите, может кто-нибудь проводил конкурс молодых семей? поделитесь положением и если не жалко сценарием!

----------


## iulianna

Да,на основе этих слов нужно составить мини сценарий и рассказать.

----------


## Тыря

> Да,на основе этих слов нужно составить мини сценарий и рассказать.


А сценарий чего? Концертной, развлекательной, тематической программы или же это должно быть как мини пьеса?

----------


## iulianna

любое

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте!Девочки,кто ждёт от меня отсканированные лекции...переправила их Алле,она переформатирует их и выложит)

----------


## Алла и Александр

> переправила их Алле,она переформатирует их и выложит)


Как только сделаю - выложу в теме. Ларочка, спасибо за помощь :Yes4:

----------


## Рамоновна

как отдельная, эта тема открыта 19 февраля 2013 года

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, нужен материал для реферата на тему "Управление кадрами в социокультурной деятельности" В интернете смотрела, нашла несколько рефератов, но там все слишком объемно, а мне нужно что-то конкретное... Может у кого-то из личного опыта есть примеры интересные. Буду очень признательна за помощь.

----------


## elenka260191

девочки пожалуйста помогите срочно! оформляю практику для института. кто то работает здесь в клубе военном??? помогите пожалуйста

----------


## любимовка

девочки,я теперь опять студентка)))сейчас у меня идет первая сессия курса"Менеджмент в социально-культурной сфере.Культурно-досуговая деятельность"теперь вот готовлюсь к контрольной.тема "Разработка программы обучения специалистов клубных учреждений". помогите материалом.может у кого уже действуют такие программы? в нэте смотрела -материалов по этой теме мало и всё разрозненно.кое что взяла для себя,но хотелось бы еще. помоЖите))) бедному студенту)))

----------


## darina1

Всем привет. Коллеги подскажите, поделитесь..........кто нибудь из Вас обучается дистанционно? Повышение квалификации. Может кто знает ссылки на обучение для худ.рука, режиссера.

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...Повышение квалификации...


Дарина, у нас районный отдел культуры направляет (предлагает, оплачивает), каждый год проходят несколько курсов повышения квалификации. Попробуйте узнать в своём городе.

----------


## татуся

Добрый день!!!У нас есть институт переподготовки в Москве,если интересует могу дать ссылку на сайт!!!

----------

Наташкин (14.09.2016), Оля-ля 68 (13.09.2016)

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> Добрый день!!!У нас есть институт переподготовки в Москве,если интересует могу дать ссылку на сайт!!!


Если можно,дайте ссылку.

----------


## Таня Л

Девочки и мальчики, вчера искала литературу для своих студентов и нашла "Файловый архив для студентов. Все предметы. Все ВУЗы". Там очень много литературы. Это ссылка на Челябинскую Академию культуры и искусств, если нажать на кнопку ВУЗ (слева в верхней части), то можно выбрать любой ВУЗ. Литературы, дополнительного материала очень много. Вот:
http://www.studfiles.ru/chgaki/145/

----------

Алла и Александр (18.10.2016), Леди N (18.10.2016), Рамоновна (18.10.2016), Тёка (18.10.2016)

----------


## ДК им.Столярова

спасибо огромное,нашла много полезного

----------


## Леди N

Про швецов, жнецов, на дуде игрецов.....современных)) :

Социально-культурная деятельность: новые требования к специалистам
Источник: http://www.cultmanager.ru/article/71...-spetsialistam
Любое использование материалов допускается только при наличии гиперссылки.
Сегодня основные приоритеты культурной политики столицы находятся в соотношении с потребностями жителей города, касающимися сферы культуры Сегодня в сфере культуры происходят большие изменения. Систематически внедряются новые формы и методы работы, меняется управленческая структура, стремительно развиваются творческие индустрии. В последнее время значительно повысился спрос населения на инновационные формы досуга. Все это выдвигает новые требования к подготовке специалистов. Одним из главных требований является способность работать в условиях интенсивных изменений, происходящих в данной сфере.
Источник: http://www.cultmanager.ru/article/71...-spetsialistam
Любое использование материалов допускается только при наличии гиперссылки.
Об особенностях подготовки специалистов социально-культурной деятельности Современные Федеральные государственные образовательные стандарты обеспечивают комплексный подход при подготовки специалистов учреждений культуры, в том числе и по специальности «Социально-культурная деятельность». В результате осуществления такого подхода формируется целый набор компетенций, которые смогут обеспечить высококачественную подготовку молодых специалистов. 

Какой же руководитель – управленец или  творец – необходим современным учреждениям культуры? 

Ответ на этот вопрос можно получить, проанализировав  весь набор компетенций ФГОС, приоритеты столичной культурной политики, а также практический опыт подготовки специалистов в области социокультурной деятельности  одного из московских ВУЗов.

 В содержании стандартов по данной специальности означено, что наиболее важным компонентом подготовки руководителя учреждения культуры является творческо-производственная деятельность. 

В соответствии с перечнем профессиональных задач, представленном в стандартах, современный специалист сферы  культуры может заниматься такими видами деятельности: создавать культурные программы; проводить социально-культурные мероприятия; выступать в качестве организатора социально-культурного творчества; участвовать в деятельности, направленной на социокультурную адаптацию граждан с отклоняющимся поведением и нарушениями  социализации. 

Также специалист  в учреждении культуры   может выполнять функции социально-культурного технолога, постановщика или продюсера культурно-досуговых программ, организатора развивающегося развлекательного досуга,  художественного руководителя учреждения клубного типа и так далее. Кроме этого, в его компетенции входит решение вопросов, связанных с осуществление таких видов деятельности как проектная, научно-методическая и педагогическая.  Проанализировав содержание профессиональных задач, можно сделать вывод, что основное место все же занимают задачи творческого характера.    Как правило, решение таких задач требует обеспечения высокоуровневой сформированности необходимых компетенций. В пользу творческих компетенций  свидетельствует и компетентностная модель, представляющая собой основу профподготовки. ФГОС также определяет  и профессиональный компонент, который содержит в себе:

 Направление деятельности +  Количество компетенций 
Творческо-производственная- 8 
Организационно-управленческая- 5
 Педагогическия- 3
 Научно-методическая- 8 
Проектная- 3 
Художественное руководство- 2

 Стоит заметить, что о направленности стандарта на подготовку специалиста, который смог бы реализовать свой творческий потенциал в интересах государства, свидетельствуют не только количественные, но и качественные характеристики компетенций.
Источник: http://www.cultmanager.ru/article/71...-spetsialistam
Любое использование материалов допускается только при наличии гиперссылки.

----------


## Viktor1005

Я частенько смотрю по другим странам- Польша и Белорусь, иногда нахожу что то очень интересное!

----------


## sunni

> Я частенько смотрю по другим странам- Польша и Белорусь, иногда нахожу что то очень интересное!


А что конкретно вы смотрите?

----------

